# Hi to my fellow Husqvarna Owners...



## mannyj (Jan 5, 2014)

*Hi to my fellow Husqvarna Owners...OEM LED upgrade anyone?*

Hi Guys,

I am new to the forum. I have been lurking here for a while and finally decided to get involved. I live in CT and own a 10530SBE. It seems like a pretty good machine these past couple of years. 

I have some of the typical issues with it pulling to the right which I have to dig into. I have checked the tire pressures and skid heights but still pulls so I need to hunt around on the forum a bit more for help on that.

I was curious if anyone has anyone here tried to upgrade their current halogen beams with the OEM LED light kits? I saw the LED upgrade sticky here on the forum but I was curious if any tried this more OEM upgrade for the Husqvarna's yet? They are available on repairclinics site and for $26.00 it might be worth a try. 

RepairClinic Item #3133400 | Husqvarna Genuine OEM Part #581684202

Update phase one completed and it works!

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=94202&thumb=1

Regards,

Manny


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome aboard!!! Have you checked to see if the right steering trigger is sticking a bit?


----------



## mannyj (Jan 5, 2014)

As a matter of fact the trigger does stick. What's the best fix in your opinion?


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Good lil read and video. 

http://movingsnow.com/2013/power-steering-husqvarna-stick-quick-fix/

Paul is awesome! 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## mannyj (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks again. I watched that one last year and tried the graphite spray. No joy though. It almost seems like the cable could be binding up somewhere but when I trace the path I don't see anything.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My local dealer has a spray just for cables. Check with motor cycle shops they might have thing for cables.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ya, what hanky said. I have a lube kit I use for the cables on my quad. It comes with spray lube and a spray clamp to get the lube in the cable simply without a mess. 
It looks like this. Not very expensive at all. Think about $20ish.









Sent from my shed!


----------



## mannyj (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion Sav. Looks like I'll be making a trip to AutoZone during lunch one day this week to see if they have one of those. 

I stopped by my local Husqvarna dealership today to pick up an oil filter for my mower and to do some recon on my oem LED upgrade project. I want to swap out my halogen lamp for an LED unit from an ST327P or ST330P. I was curious to see if the LED units had some sort of built in rectifier to convert the AC to DC so that it could be just swapped out for my halogen. Good news is that I didn't see anything that resembled a rectifier outside of the lights housing so I may be in luck there (stay tuned for that little project).

While I was there I asked the tech about the sticking cables and he said he hasn't ever heard of this happening on the Husqvarna's which I thought was odd since it seems to happen with some frequency (at least from what I have found online).


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

mannyj said:


> While I was there I asked the tech about the sticking cables and he said he hasn't ever heard of this happening on the Husqvarna's which I thought was odd since it seems to happen with some frequency (at least from what I have found online).


Is it the cable that is sticking, or the gadget that they used the dry lube on in the video?
I have one of those cable lubers to inject lubricant into the cable housing and it works really well. I've also done the baggie and rubber band trick and let gravity and time send some lubricant into the cable and housing.
Example


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

When I first got my new Husqvarna I removed the steering cover to see what the assembly was lubed with. It looks like the factory uses copper grease, (sparingly) on the assembly to promote proper movement. I added some additional copper grease and mine are working fine. My late model HVX924 does use the adjustable type cable so I'm not sure if yours does, perhaps you could try a new cable if nothing else works. Take the steering cover off and move the steering while watching what happens. Graphite spray, while easy to apply is not copper grease.


----------



## mannyj (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the feedback!

Dbert - "Is it the cable that is sticking, or the gadget that they used the dry lube on in the video"? I was assuming it was cable related because the sticking still happened after lubricating the locking gear hub behind the tire.

Zavie - I used the graphite spray because it was suggested in the video. The concern seemed to be that using the wrong type of grease might be ineffective at the lower temperatures experienced during the winter. To be honest when I initially removed the covers from the gears I didn't recall seeing and copper grease before spraying on the graphite spray.

I guess my next test world be to disconnect the trigger cable from the dogs any see if it moves freely within its sleeve.

Thank again everyone.

Manny


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Manny, from a fellow CT 10530SBE owner.:welcome:


----------



## mannyj (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Dos522. How did you fair with this past round of snow? We got about 5" my way.


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

mannyj said:


> Thanks Dos522. How did you fair with this past round of snow? We got about 5" my way.


I'm near Danbury, we got about 5" too. I was able to clear it all with my Husky in about 20 minutes. By Sunday it was all gone.


----------

